# Want to Adopt: Sulcata (Houston, TX)



## JAYGEE (Sep 27, 2017)

Good Afternoon TFO!

I am looking to Adopt/Home your Sulcata that you can no longer care for, I have owned and cared for Sulcatas for over three years now. Due to my landscapers negligence my three yr old Sulcata "Cheech" was able to escape. 

I have the knowledge and experience to provide a great home. My landscapers are no longer allowed to cut my back yard therefore them leaving the gate open will not happen again. 

I am in Houston, TX, and am willing to drive a few hours any way to meet or pick up your baby. 

Thank you,
Jake Garza


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 27, 2017)

Whoops looks like I posted in the wrong section.. Can a Mod move it over to its proper place?


----------



## SueieM (Oct 4, 2017)

I am looking to rehome my sulcata. Unfortunately, we live in Massachusetts and it gets way too cold up here in the winters. Are you stlll looking to adopt a sulcata and if so can you tell me why and a little about where he'd be living if you gave him a home? We've had him/rescued him about 3 or 4 yrs. ago now and care about him. We don't want to give him to just anybody; the person would have to really want to care about him. Thanks, Sue
direct email: [email protected]


----------



## JAYGEE (Oct 9, 2017)

Email sent.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 9, 2017)

SueieM said:


> I am looking to rehome my sulcata. Unfortunately, we live in Massachusetts and it gets way too cold up here in the winters. Are you stlll looking to adopt a sulcata and if so can you tell me why and a little about where he'd be living if you gave him a home? We've had him/rescued him about 3 or 4 yrs. ago now and care about him. We don't want to give him to just anybody; the person would have to really want to care about him. Thanks, Sue
> direct email: [email protected]



@JAYGEE is a forum regular and I'm sure he can give you some good references if you need them.


----------



## Semperfi76 (Nov 30, 2017)

JAYGEE said:


> Good Afternoon TFO!
> 
> I am looking to Adopt/Home your Sulcata that you can no longer care for, I have owned and cared for Sulcatas for over three years now. Due to my landscapers negligence my three yr old Sulcata "Cheech" was able to escape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Semperfi76 (Nov 30, 2017)

JAYGEE, are you still interested in adopting/homing a Sulcata? I live around the Houston area too.


----------



## christy77 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi JAYGEE, I'm looking to rehome a Sulcata. I got him at a petstore because my son told me he would research. However, for some reason we don't know why the tortoise is not eating properly, and drinking. Squirt is not very active, and I have no idea how to help him. I feel like someone with better knowledge could be able to help this little guy out. I know it was irresponsible for me to trust my son. I'm really in a panic and I don't know what to do thank you.


----------



## mac4u (Sep 21, 2021)

I have 2 sulcata Tortoises about the size of an adult hand. I'm in the houston area


----------

